# Canon for Streest Fashion Photography



## Djholism (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello,

Any good suggestion on canon mid range model ( in terms of price n functionality ) for street fashion photography and which is also ease of use.

Cheers


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 2, 2014)

Used 5D classic? Good low light performance and reasonably priced


----------



## EOSfotografie (Jan 2, 2014)

Its not the camera but also the lenses. But most importent is your knowledge to operate the camera lens combination. 
What is your budget
What lenses and other gear do you all ready have

What you want can be done with a Canon 100D but also with a 1Dx ;-)


----------



## LShooter (Jan 3, 2014)

In days of old it was the lens, not the camera. That is no longer true. It is both. Get the best body you can afford and attach the best lenses you can afford to it. It starts with the body.


----------



## Djholism (Jan 4, 2014)

well i agree more important is lens and technique on how to operate it and way you manage the light. But currently im at very initial stage of it so dont want to indulge in expensive one and keep struggling with it. Right now want to buy basic DSLR as a starting point.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 4, 2014)

The camera hardly matters, any DSLR from the last couple of years will do fine. For street fashion it looks like you're mostly shooting outdoors with plenty of light, so you don't need low light performance particularly, which is one of the main reasons to go to a more expensive camera.

You'll want a moderately long lens, and you'll want to consider some lighting (flashes and modifiers) mostly for fill and accenting things.


----------

